# Post your ideas to help save our planet!



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

-Only produce artificial meat instead of slaughtering millions of animals every day

-build smaller, self-sustaining communes that only use renewable energy so that we can reduce the amount of space we use up and stop destroying the planet

-Work on airplanes that are mostly powered by solar power or wind energy 

-for each of the communes at least 90% of the used up water will be filtered and reused 

-use a combination of solar power, wind power and perhaps fusion power (arguably much less dangerous than nuclear power) to provide power. Find a way to efficiently store power in massive amounts.

-replace all private transportation with cheap public transportation


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> -replace all private transportation with cheap public transportation


To add to this one: Make public transport eco-friendly.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> To add to this one: Make public transport eco-friendly.


Yep!
Forgot to mention that one :tongue:


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Upon further reading, the sources you listed is setup to combat the "97%" consensus, and not the cause of global warming.


The hoax is basically that this so called consensus has been used to push alarmism, when there is nothing alarming about the figure, since the paper counts scientists who merely say that CO2 is a contributing factor without quantifying that factor, which could mean for instance that it is negligible or not in any degree alarming levels. Politically it has been used in equivocation with the IPCC level alarmism, yet only 0.5% of the scientists, out of those who wrote the papers and responded to the poll were saying anything near this (50%+ while IPCC says 90%).


johnson.han.3 said:


> However it even stated in the paper that Globe is warming, and human has an effect on it, and CO2 is a factor.


Indeed, there is an even better consensus among climate skeptics



johnson.han.3 said:


> While the "97% scientists believe that human might cause a catastrophic warming" might be questionable but in the paper it stated that climate is changing, and the majority of the scientists believe human plays a factor in the change, and nearly 40% believe humans are the main factors.


Where are you getting this 40% figure from?


----------



## avs2night (Jul 2, 2016)

How bought I just toss stuff up from r/Environmentalism and ya'll comment?

https://carstenstolz.com/2016/04/24/my-familys-zero-waste-project/

NOW THIS is the scale of change I think is actually needed! Does anyone else know they don't do as much as they could and really just want to go balls to the wall like this guy?


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

- Grow beef
- Robots manage the whole food industry
- All transportation should be done with drones through sustainable energy solutions
- Change the school system from focus on facts to focus on applying knowledge
- Focus on minimizing the power of religious institutions
- Fund and reward technologic innovations to a larger degree
- Body ideals are decided after science and health standards
- Smaller government, leading to more distribution of power amongst the people
- Legalize shit that there is no reason to keep illegal
- Punish media institutions who refrains from reporting facts
- People vote for individual laws, instead of choosing a political party
- Ideological and religious actions that causes suffering should be made illegal (circumcision, hate preachers etc.)

= $$$$$


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

1.) Remove yourself from my lawn --> take the fliers + Sharpie™ poster(s) + billboard/s with you.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Wiz said:


> - Robots manage the whole food industry


Sounds like a lot of people will lose their jobs.



> - Focus on minimizing the power of religious institutions


Not saying you're wrong, but this saves the planet how?



> - Smaller government, leading to more distribution of power amongst the people


Dividing people even more doesn't seem like it will improve how we collectively save the planet/nature.



> - Legalize s*** that there is no reason to keep illegal


Not against what you are saying here, but not sure how this will benefit the actual planet?



> - People vote for individual laws, instead of choosing a political party


Same question: How does this save the planet?



> - Ideological and religious actions that causes suffering should be made illegal (circumcision, hate preachers etc.)


This is not really the focus of this thread, however I do understand what you are saying. I'd also like to see an end to things like hate preachers...Perhaps this is a good topic for another thread to discuss? Altho there may already be a thread out there on that. I'm willing to discuss it if there is a thread on it, as it bothers me that some go around preaching hate.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> 1.) Remove yourself from my lawn --> take the fliers + Sharpie™ poster(s) + billboard/s with you.


but you are paying me to stand there


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Sounds like a lot of people will lose their jobs.


Sounds like they won't have a choice anyway, so why cry over it?



He's a Superhero! said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but this saves the planet how?


By promoting science and logic as tools to use, not 2000 year old books that tell people to throw stones at people they don't agree with.



He's a Superhero! said:


> Dividing people even more doesn't seem like it will improve how we collectively save the planet/nature.


Yeah, just look at how environmental governmentalist China is.



He's a Superhero! said:


> Not against what you are saying here, but not sure how this will benefit the actual planet?


People won't bother going to war. Creates new perspectives and individual thoughts.



He's a Superhero! said:


> Same question: How does this save the planet?


Individual people are more responsible than groups of people.



He's a Superhero! said:


> This is not really the focus of this thread, however I do understand what you are saying. I'd also like to see an end to things like hate preachers...Perhaps this is a good topic for another thread to discuss? Altho there may already be a thread out there on that. I'm willing to discuss it if there is a thread on it, as it bothers me that some go around preaching hate.


I notice that an environmental approach was what you had in mind. Sorry for the derailing. I'll keep to the topic if it stresses you out.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Euclid said:


> The hoax is basically that this so called consensus has been used to push alarmism, when there is nothing alarming about the figure, since the paper counts scientists who merely say that CO2 is a contributing factor without quantifying that factor, which could mean for instance that it is negligible or not in any degree alarming levels. Politically it has been used in equivocation with the IPCC level alarmism, yet only 0.5% of the scientists, out of those who wrote the papers and responded to the poll were saying anything near this (50%+ while IPCC says 90%).
> 
> Indeed, there is an even better consensus among climate skeptics
> 
> ...


the 40% is in that article I read


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> the 40% is in that article I read


I don't know what article you are referring to. According to the study itself it's 0.5% According to the study itself, at least 99.5% do not agree with IPCC.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Is today @Morfinyons birthday?!?!?!?!


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is today @Morfinyons birthday?!?!?!?!


uh yea..


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> uh yea..


Happy birthday!!!!!
*pinches cheeks*
:kitteh:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

GIA Diamonds said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!
> *pinches cheeks*
> :kitteh:


thanks uwu


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> thanks uwu


Be happy


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

GIA Diamonds said:


> Be happy


I'm just kinda bored right now tbh =p


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> I'm just kinda bored right now tbh =p


Same, buut I might play some videogames


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> -Work on airplanes that are mostly powered by solar power or wind energy


Isn't that being done? 

Anyways, I know this is quite basic, but not throwing litter on the ground always help. Just in my small little community, I picked up a half a trash can with trash on the ground. I didn't even pick up everything, because my hands were so full. Plus, I only walked distance about a mile and a half. 

Basically, switching to electric from fossil fuels. 

Also, spreading awareness never hurts.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

America needs to start recycling again. Screw the economy and the right-wing, this is a problem that transcends politics. If they all truly believed in God, would He be happy that His creations are being exploited to fulfil greedy instincts?

Recycling in America: In the bin | The Economist

Also, we need to eat less (i.e. put a higher price for food in countries where obesity is high e.g. the US) and we need to let go of fossil fuels soon. Cities should be planned so walking through them is more convenient than driving through them. Legislation in North America should exist to protect the pedestrian and cyclist and not the driver. The US needs to make environmentalism look hot and morally correct, and not something to be ashamed of.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Start rom scratch..


----------



## Arunmor (Jun 25, 2016)

Give everyone a cat )


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Wiz said:


> Sounds like they won't have a choice anyway, so why cry over it?


Still not a fair thing to aim for. People need jobs.



Wiz said:


> By promoting science and logic as tools to use, not 2000 year old books that tell people to throw stones at people they don't agree with.


I'd recommend reading that book before you disregard it. It's actually full of incredible wisdom.



Wiz said:


> Yeah, just look at how environmental governmentalist China is.


I think it's less difficult to get one political party to do something than all of hundreds of individual political parties.



Wiz said:


> People won't bother going to war. Creates new perspectives and individual thoughts.


I doubt that would stop wars. History shows that small groups of people are just as capable of trying to kill eachother.



Wiz said:


> Individual people are more responsible than groups of people.


Smaller nations aren't all eco friendly, and some of them are terribly un-eco friendly.



Wiz said:


> I notice that an environmental approach was what you had in mind. Sorry for the derailing. I'll keep to the topic if it stresses you out.


It doesn't stress me out, it just is for another topic. As I said, I'm happy to talk about that too, just would prefer it in a thread that's on topic to that.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is today @*Morfinyon*s birthday?!?!?!?!





GIA Diamonds said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!
> *pinches cheeks*
> :kitteh:





GIA Diamonds said:


> Same, buut I might play some videogames


Wrong thread GIA Diamonds..


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

@Catwalk's 'for pleasure' PhD Thesis.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Pretty abstract but maybe we should value human lives indefinitely more than luxury goods and comfort.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

By making recycling and environmentalism profitable :3

*Eco-Capitalism - How to make money from garbage*


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

starrykitty said:


> go vegetarian/pescatarian/poultrytarian - you could be contributing to the 1% that would be the straw that broke the camel's back


Yay for lower methane emissions!


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

We should drop a biological weapon on the Middle East and elect trump 4 jesus 2k16

No that isn't the solution. The real solution is to carry on doing what we are doing because there's no other way. If we fall then we get back up eventually. 

Also wind power is shit nobody should invest in it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

rejected said:


> Also wind power is s*** nobody should invest in it.


What about if they set them up out in the deserts? Because I know there's a big problem with putting them near populations.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> What about if they set them up out in the deserts? Because I know there's a big problem with putting them near populations.


No, the thing is that wind turbines are just crap. They have a short life span and consume power. They require a lot of maintenance and just aren't worth it. You are far better off going solar in the desert anyway.

Wind power is inconsistent, expensive and inadequate. Other Alternate sources please (like solar, hydroelectric dams are in use for many years already for very obvious reasons oh and nuclear we can probably solve most of the issues with nuclear waste by using it etc. of course nuclear fusion, there must be a way to just start the reaction and then it would sustain itself and we'd all be celebrating hard with electric water heaters)


----------



## avs2night (Jul 2, 2016)

A few changes I made recently:

1. Started using toilet paper without the roll. Limited my use as well.
2. Started using a clothes-line as soon as it was warm enough outside to dry clothes.
3. Started trying to keep the power bill beneath $50 a month. Not that hard in the summer, turns out.
4. Reusable grocery bags; no more plastic.
5. Growing and preserving my own fruits and vegetables every year.

Hope maybe that inspires someone


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

avs2night said:


> 3. Started trying to keep the power bill beneath $50 a month. Not that hard in the summer, turns out.


Hard to when it rains when you least expect it to.


> 4. Reusable grocery bags; no more plastic.


Your country should start recycling more. Good thing we've finally got the plastic bag tax going on.


> 5. Growing and preserving my own fruits and vegetables every year.


Would love to do that if I had the effort and a bigger garden. I can get the latter more easily though in a bit.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Mass suicides would be the best probably


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

View situations through an objective lens.


----------



## avs2night (Jul 2, 2016)

SJWDefener said:


> Would love to do that if I had the effort and a bigger garden. I can get the latter more easily though in a bit.


Fo' shizz.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

SJWDefener said:


> America needs to start recycling again. Screw the economy and the right-wing, this is a problem that transcends politics. If they all truly believed in God, would He be happy that His creations are being exploited to fulfil greedy instincts?
> 
> Recycling in America: In the bin | The Economist
> 
> Also, we need to eat less (i.e. put a higher price for food in countries where obesity is high e.g. the US) and we need to let go of fossil fuels soon. Cities should be planned so walking through them is more convenient than driving through them. Legislation in North America should exist to protect the pedestrian and cyclist and not the driver. The US needs to make environmentalism look hot and morally correct, and not something to be ashamed of.


I agree about eating less, but seriously buying cheap food because your poor is a factor in obesity. You can buy a whole box of cheap crackers or cookies for less than, say a bunch of celery. that box of cookies or crackers will feed three or four people where the celery wouldn't hardly fill you up at all split four ways. raising the price of food is definitely not going to help the obesity rate, though it may increase malnutrition and improper brain development in children.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Common sense.


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

We need to take Earth, and PUSH IT somewhere else. I'm sure if everyone on one side of the planet pushed away from the sun we could get far enough away to avoid global warming n shit


----------

